# Helmtipp mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel (für Kinder)



## GrazerTourer (24. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

Nachdem der Kopf von meinem Sohn zu schnell gewachsen ist, passt ihm der Bell Super 2R in Small nur noch ohne Buff/Haube/Stirnband. Das ist im Sommer noch OK, aber in 3 Monaten wird's doof. Mein Bell Super DH in M passt ihm sogar recht gut.

Was könnt ihr empfehlen? Preislich möchte ich die 150 EUR nicht überschreiten - muss also auf irgendein Angebot warten.

Bell Super 2R (bekommt man noch wo günstig?
Bell Super 3R (ist eigtl eh der gleiche wie der 2er)
Bell Super DH (ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu klobig und schwer für so ein junges Kind).
Uvey jakyll HDE (wäre leicht!)
Leatt DBX 3.0 Enduro (keine Erfahrung damit)
Met Parachute (keine Erfahrund damit)
Met Parachute MCR (keine Erfahrund damit)
Giro Switchblade (schließe ich aus, weil zu heiß ohne Bügel)
habe ich sonst noch einen Übersehen?

Tipps und Quellen?


----------



## Perlenkette (24. Juni 2020)

Witzig, heute morgen habe ich mich mit demselben Thema beschäftigt....... gleich für 2 Kinder. Leider sind viele Helme in kleiner Größe grade nicht lieferbar; und die meisten kosten ab 200€ aufwärts.

Einige hast Du ja quasi selbst schon ausgeschlossen; bleiben Uvex Jakkyl Hde und einer der Bells übrig. Die beiden Hersteller sind auch bei uns im Rennen; wir nehmen jetzt einen Uvex; für den Kleinen gibt´s noch keinen passenden Helm. Den Jakkyl Hde fahre ich selbst schon 3 Jahre und finde ihn gut; der Kinnbügel ist leicht zu de/montieren, er ist recht leicht und gut belüftet (wenn die Kids den Kinnbügel selbst befestigen, kurz nachschauen ob die Schnalle richtig drin ist   ).  In schwarz ist er für 179,95€ direkt lieferbar bei bike-discount oder je nach Farbe 175/179€ bei www.ski-outdoor-shop.de (liefern auch gratis nach AT), für 174,95 auch bei www.Delta-Bike.de (ich kenne beide Shops aber nicht). Die haben auch den Bell etwas günstiger als andere Shops.

Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt, dass 150€ kein realistischer Preis ist, auch nicht im Sale. Ich hatte schon mehrmals überlegt, einen solchen Helm für den Junior anzuschaffen, und günstiger als 170.- waren sie nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillcruiser (24. Juni 2020)

ich fahre auch den Uvex und kann ihn uneingeschränkt empfehlen.
Hatte ihm um Weihnachten rum für 130€ gekauft... aktuell sind aber eher die o.g. Preise realistisch.


----------



## GrazerTourer (24. Juni 2020)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Witzig, heute morgen habe ich mich mit demselben Thema beschäftigt....... gleich für 2 Kinder. Leider sind viele Helme in kleiner Größe grade nicht lieferbar; und die meisten kosten ab 200€ aufwärts.
> 
> Einige hast Du ja quasi selbst schon ausgeschlossen; bleiben Uvex Jakkyl Hde und einer der Bells übrig. Die beiden Hersteller sind auch bei uns im Rennen; wir nehmen jetzt einen Uvex; für den Kleinen gibt´s noch keinen passenden Helm. Den Jakkyl Hde fahre ich selbst schon 3 Jahre und finde ihn gut; der Kinnbügel ist leicht zu de/montieren, er ist recht leicht und gut belüftet (wenn die Kids den Kinnbügel selbst befestigen, kurz nachschauen ob die Schnalle richtig drin ist   ).  In schwarz ist er für 179,95€ direkt lieferbar bei bike-discount oder je nach Farbe 175/179€ bei www.ski-outdoor-shop.de (liefern auch gratis nach AT), für 174,95 auch bei www.Delta-Bike.de (ich kenne beide Shops aber nicht). Die haben auch den Bell etwas günstiger als andere Shops.
> 
> Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt, dass 150€ kein realistischer Preis ist, auch nicht im Sale. Ich hatte schon mehrmals überlegt, einen solchen Helm für den Junior anzuschaffen, und günstiger als 170.- waren sie nie.


Wenn ich einen Ersatz gefunden habe, kann ich dir einen giftgrünen Bell Super 2R MIPS in S anbieten, wenn du willst.... ;-)

Danke für die Links! Ich werde in mich gehen.


----------



## urban_overload (24. Juni 2020)

Schau mal hier: https://geizhals.at/?cat=spradhelme und filter nach "Kinnbügel abnehmbar" (den direkten Link zerschießt die tolle Foren-SW)

Kannst dir ja bei ein paar favorisierten Modellen einen Preisalarm setzen.


----------



## Jemwo (24. Juni 2020)

Bin auch auf der Suche. Junior (9) wünscht sich eigentlich den Bell Super DH. Hab da aber Bedenken wegen der Wärmeentwicklung im Sommer, da er doch recht kleine Lüftungsöffnungen hat. Der Super Air R sieht da besser aus, ist dann aber nicht mehr DH Zertifiziert, wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Weiß jemand was die Zertifizierung
an mehr Schutz bietet muss?
Der neue Cratoni Maniac 2.0 ist jetzt DH Zertifiziert und liegt bei 150,-. Hab aber keine Ahnung was sich da zum Vorgängermodell geändert hat, der ja nicht so dolle sein soll. Weiß da jemand wie der zu ner ASTM Zertifizierung kommt?


----------



## GrazerTourer (24. Juni 2020)

Jemwo schrieb:


> Bin auch auf der Suche. Junior (9) wünscht sich eigentlich den Bell Super DH. Hab da aber Bedenken wegen der Wärmeentwicklung im Sommer, da er doch recht kleine Lüftungsöffnungen hat. Der Super Air R sieht da besser aus, ist dann aber nicht mehr DH Zertifiziert, wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Weiß jemand was die Zertifizierung
> an mehr Schutz bietet muss?
> Der neue Cratoni Maniac 2.0 ist jetzt DH Zertifiziert und liegt bei 150,-. Hab aber keine Ahnung was sich da zum Vorgängermodell geändert hat, der ja nicht so dolle sein soll. Weiß da jemand wie der zu ner ASTM Zertifizierung kommt?


Ich würde bei einem 9 Jährigen nicht zu viel wegen Zertifizierung überlegen. Da ist das Gewicht noch wichtiger. Der Bell super dh ist gut belüftet. Ich habe damit kein Problem. Er wäre mir für ein Kind in dem Alter aber zu schwer.


----------



## Perlenkette (24. Juni 2020)

Also meinem Neunjährigen passt der ixs Trail in xs; aber noch keiner von den Kinnbügel-Helmen. Wir haben dem größeren Sohn jetzt den  Uvex Jakkyl Hde für 175.-  bestellt. Auf ein paar Euro kommt es letztendlich nicht an- wichtiger ist mir, dass er gut sitzt, leicht und bequem ist. Sonst könnte er auch weiterhin den (schrecklichen) O'Neall FF-Helm tragen.....


----------



## Jemwo (25. Juni 2020)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ich würde bei einem 9 Jährigen nicht zu viel wegen Zertifizierung überlegen. Da ist das Gewicht noch wichtiger. Der Bell super dh ist gut belüftet. Ich habe damit kein Problem. Er wäre mir für ein Kind in dem Alter aber zu schwer.



Was wäre denn ein akzeptables Gewicht für einen Neunjährigen mit 27kg Körpergewicht?
Der Cratoni liegt soweit ich weiß bei ca 500g,
der "super Air r" bei 640g. Ich habe beide noch nicht in der Hand gehabt, der Bell macht aber auf mich auf den Bildern den hochwertigeren Eindruck. Kostet aber auch deutlich mehr. Der erwähnte Uvex wiegt 630g.


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. Juni 2020)

Jemwo schrieb:


> Was wäre denn ein akzeptables Gewicht für einen Neunjährigen mit 27kg Körpergewicht?
> Der Cratoni liegt soweit ich weiß bei ca 500g,
> der "super Air r" bei 640g. Ich habe beide noch nicht in der Hand gehabt, der Bell macht aber auf mich auf den Bildern den hochwertigeren Eindruck. Kostet aber auch deutlich mehr. Der erwähnte Uvex wiegt 630g.


Weiß ich nicht. 

Der bell super 2r passt seitdem meine Tochter  (heut 4, 110cm 18kg)  ist und sie hat keine Probleme. Meinem Sohn (5, 123cm und 24kg) auch. Der ist aber schon deutlich leichter als mein super dh. Ich würde den ihnen einfach nicht geben wollen. Das ist alles. Ich selbst habe anfangs das Mehrgewicht der Halbschale gemerkt, wenn ich ihn mehrere Stunden oben gehabt habe. Als FF ist es egal.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (26. Juni 2020)

Unser Downhill Helm spiegelt den perfekten MTB Fullface Helm wieder
					

Dieser Profi Fahrradhelm ist für echte Kenner gemacht. Durch sein Fullface Helm Design ist er genau für die Aktivitäten als Mountainbike Helm angepasst.




					cratoni.com
				



Sowas wie den Cratoni oder eines seiner vielen anderen Geschwister wenn du deinem Kind "hübsche" Muster und ein echtes MTB-Tattoo ins Gesicht zaubern willst.

Der oben erwähnte Jakyll Hde fängt bei Kopfumfang 52cm an, das ist doch recht gut für Kinder, wiegt etwa die Hälfte von einem klassischen Fullface in der Preisklasse und hält trotzdem gewissen Impacts stand. 

Jetzt ohne BOA ist auch das Anziehen wieder einfacher.






						Uvex Unisex – Erwachsene, jakkyl hde 2.0 Fahrradhelm, black mat, 56-61 cm: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

Uvex Unisex – Erwachsene, jakkyl hde 2.0 Fahrradhelm, black mat, 56-61 cm: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jefe (26. Juni 2020)

...ich habe auch den Uvex, gut aber die Passform ist zumindest bei mir so lala, sollte man vorher mal aufgesetzt habe. Das BOA System ist mit montiertem Kinnbügel ziemlich hakelig, Kurzhaarschnitt von Vorteil.


----------



## PcDoc (27. Juni 2020)

Hab auch den Jakkyl Hde, aber noch in der ersten Version. Funktioniert problemlos und ich bin recht glücklich damit, da der Kinnteil kaum die Lüftung im Gesicht beeinträchtigt. Passform ist für mich fast perfekt. Mit dem Aufsetzten hab ich inzwischen auch keine Probleme mehr. Wenn man mal den Dreh raus hat geht das eigentlich ganz gut. Ich hab kurze Haare, ob das mit langen anders ist kann ich nicht sagen.

Was die Stabilität bei bei einem Crash angeht kann ich zum Glück nichts sagen, der Bügel macht aber für einen abnehmbaren einen relativ soliden Eindruck!

Ich suche auch grad für meinen Sohn (10) einen mit abnehmbarem Kinnteil, aber der Jakkyl ist doch etwas teuer und ihm zu groß! Von daher suche ich auch grad nach einer Alternative für ihn. So richtig was passendes hab ich aber noch nicht gefunden um ehrlich zu sein. Entweder nur fragwürdiges Plastik, zu groß oder zu teuer, dafür, dass er den Kinnbügel 2-3x im Jahr braucht...

Wenn dein Limit bei 150€ liegt UND ihm der Jakkyl passen würde, dann würde ich die paar Euro aber noch drauf legen. Ich hatte ursprünglich was um die 100-120€ gesucht für ihn, da ist es doch noch ein ordentlicher Unterschied.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (29. Juni 2020)

Bin auch grad am suchen für meinen noch 9 jährigen und er Uvex gefällt mir schon sehr gut.
Danke für den Tip!


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. Juni 2020)

PcDoc schrieb:


> Hab auch den Jakkyl Hde, aber noch in der ersten Version. Funktioniert problemlos und ich bin recht glücklich damit, da der Kinnteil kaum die Lüftung im Gesicht beeinträchtigt. Passform ist für mich fast perfekt. Mit dem Aufsetzten hab ich inzwischen auch keine Probleme mehr. Wenn man mal den Dreh raus hat geht das eigentlich ganz gut. Ich hab kurze Haare, ob das mit langen anders ist kann ich nicht sagen.
> 
> Was die Stabilität bei bei einem Crash angeht kann ich zum Glück nichts sagen, der Bügel macht aber für einen abnehmbaren einen relativ soliden Eindruck!
> 
> ...



Ich hab ja für meine Kinder den Bell Super 2r mips um unter 100 eur bekommen. Die sind wirklich perfekt, aber in small für meinen Sohn schon recht klein. Mit dünner Haube geht eben nix mehr. Ich warte noch ab und hab diverse Suchagenden am Laufen  

Am liebsten wäre mir der Bell super 2/3r irgendwo im Abverkauf. Danke für die Erfahrungsberichte für den Uvex. Evtl kann ich den einmal wo live anschauen.


----------

